# A move to Oregon



## Emergency Metaphysics (Apr 2, 2016)

Greetings all,

I'm doing research on paramedic jobs in Oregon, and as I search through the threads, I'm not finding exactly what I want. What I need is some recommendations for services in-land Oregon, where it's sunnier more often. I would like to live in Oregon, but my wife couldn't handle the gloominess and near constant rain of, say, a Portland.

Here's some of the criteria I'm trying to meet: 1) I would prefer the service be a non-profit/not-for-profit/city/county-based service. I can't be a firefighter, so fire departments are out. 2) Location should be in an area of Oregon (coastal is possible if it meets the weather needs) where it's sunnier more days of the year than not. 3) Runs 911.

It's really difficult to do this sort of recon from here in my home state, so I'm hoping some of you might help out the process.

Cheers and thanks,
M.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 2, 2016)

Hola....while I have no current information on living in OR, I assume you have already researched and know if you qualify for reciprocity, right? I did obtain OR reciprocity in 2004 and it was a bear to get as I did not hold a college degree then. I know it took me several months (long background process) and then at the time I was grandfathered in due to when I first obtained NR-EMTP. 

I am sure a lot has changed since then, but I do know their degree requirement is still in effect (which I like) and provisional licenses are only granted with a lot of clauses attached.

Good luck with the OR transition and keep us posted on your findings. I like hearing about current processes...


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 2, 2016)

You will need a degree to operate in Oregon. 

If you like the area, but don't have a degree, you could live in Portland and commute to Vancouver to work.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 2, 2016)

A friend of mine is an AMR medic in Portland, and many of them are dual licensed Oregon/Washington. (She was already a Washington medic, and had a degree, so reciprocity was no issue.)

Central Oregon is really where you want to be, specifically Bend. However, all of the EMS in that area is fire based and it's pretty competitive.

Some of the stuff in southern coastal Oregon is private, but doesn't pay incredibly well.


----------



## Parameduck (Apr 3, 2016)

Private ems is not so bad if you work for amr, falck, or the metro west family of companies (bay cities, medix, pacific west, they just took over roseburg too). 

You can find a lot of job postings on indeed and daily dispatch. Portland to roseburg is going to be cloudy. The coast for the most part is cloudy as well. There is a good county based agency in florence on the coast, western lane, and the rest I believe is private. 

In bend there is a good IFT company, cascade mountain transport. Pays well.  Oregon has a lot of great opportunities if you get reciprocity here.  

Good luck!


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Apr 4, 2016)

tres said:


> Private ems is not so bad if you work for amr, falck, or the metro west family of companies (bay cities, medix, pacific west, they just took over roseburg too).
> 
> You can find a lot of job postings on indeed and daily dispatch. Portland to roseburg is going to be cloudy. The coast for the most part is cloudy as well. There is a good county based agency in florence on the coast, western lane, and the rest I believe is private.
> 
> ...




Hey there! Thanks for taking the time to respond. The reason I'm looking primarily for non-profit or not-for-profit is because it qualifies for the student loan forgiveness program I'm on while I repay my student loans. Private companies don't qualify. The other reason, is on the off chance they might have a pension or some better retirement, but that's a long shot, I know.

I'll look into Florence. Any other advice you've got, feel free to pass it along.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Apr 4, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> A friend of mine is an AMR medic in Portland, and many of them are dual licensed Oregon/Washington. (She was already a Washington medic, and had a degree, so reciprocity was no issue.)
> 
> Central Oregon is really where you want to be, specifically Bend. However, all of the EMS in that area is fire based and it's pretty competitive.
> 
> Some of the stuff in southern coastal Oregon is private, but doesn't pay incredibly well.



Hi DE! I'm glad you chimed in. I was actually thinking central Oregon, too. However, because the services are fire-based (I'd have to become a firefighter) those services are out. I have asthma and it's always a disqualifying condition for firefighting. Now, there are some services I know of where EMS and Fire are kept separate but work out of the same station. Those might be an option. I don't know. Again, it's so hard to do recon on what are the good companies when you're trying to job hunt from out of state.

What think you?

M


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Apr 4, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> Hola....while I have no current information on living in OR, I assume you have already researched and know if you qualify for reciprocity, right? I did obtain OR reciprocity in 2004 and it was a bear to get as I did not hold a college degree then. I know it took me several months (long background process) and then at the time I was grandfathered in due to when I first obtained NR-EMTP.
> 
> I am sure a lot has changed since then, but I do know their degree requirement is still in effect (which I like) and provisional licenses are only granted with a lot of clauses attached.
> 
> Good luck with the OR transition and keep us posted on your findings. I like hearing about current processes...



Hey bud,

Thanks for the good reply. Yes, I do meet the qualifications for reciprocity. I made sure of that before I even posted. I didn't want to waste anyone's time if I didn't qualify. Again it's a matter of finding a spot where my wife could be most content with the weather and where I could work on a service where I'm not miserable. I'm aiming for that non-profit/not-for-profit market because it qualifies for the student loan forgiveness program I'm under, whereas private services do not. So, anything further you can do to help me narrow my search or advice in how to make myself more competitive out there, I'd be greatly appreciative.

Mahalo,
M.


----------



## Parameduck (Apr 4, 2016)

Keep an eye out on the job board. Albany fire and Marion County fire district 2 recently had postings for Sigler role paramedics. I know for the Albany position it was only funded for a one year trial and then they were going to decide to keep it or not.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Apr 4, 2016)

COmedic17 said:


> You will need a degree to operate in Oregon.
> 
> If you like the area, but don't have a degree, you could live in Portland and commute to Vancouver to work.



I had heard Washington is notoriously difficult to 1) get reciprocity in and 2) get a job in. I'd love to work in that state, but I've been scared away from it. I've been told that my national registry paramedic means nothing there and that I'd just have to go through Washington's paramedic school all over again and then take their test. So, essentially, I would just invest another year of my life in school with no guarantee of a job afterwards. Seems too much of a gamble.

Unless I'm misinformed. Can you enlighten me?

M.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 4, 2016)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> I had heard Washington is notoriously difficult to 1) get reciprocity in and 2) get a job in. I'd love to work in that state, but I've been scared away from it. I've been told that my national registry paramedic means nothing there and that I'd just have to go through Washington's paramedic school all over again and then take their test. So, essentially, I would just invest another year of my life in school with no guarantee of a job afterwards. Seems too much of a gamble.
> 
> Unless I'm misinformed. Can you enlighten me?
> 
> M.


Yes. You were misinformed.  The only time you would have to go through paramedic school again would be if you hired to work as a paramedic candidate for medic one in King County.  Washington state uses national registry as the requirement for licensure.  The rub is, you have to have a job to get licensed.   However, AMR in central Washington is _always_ looking. Do some time in Moses Lake or Ellensburg and then you can go where you want. (Excluding, of course, King County)

The other kink in this plan is that come June there will be another glut of freshly minted paramedics. So, you'll be competing against all of them for jobs as well.

Washington is a great place to work as a medic. If you can find a job. And your not being  able to fight fire is a major limiting factor.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 4, 2016)

You also can put in an application to Washington state without an agency affiliation or medical director.  The state will process everything and have you listed as pending.  It will make you favorable to employers.  And then when you do get hired all the EMS agency does is fill out their part and the medical director does theirs and you get approved in a few days instead of weeks to months.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Apr 6, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> You also can put in an application to Washington state without an agency affiliation or medical director.  The state will process everything and have you listed as pending.  It will make you favorable to employers.  And then when you do get hired all the EMS agency does is fill out their part and the medical director does theirs and you get approved in a few days instead of weeks to months.



Great. Sounds like I should get that started. However, as DeMedic says above, my inability to become a fire fighter is a real liability. So, not sure how to best overcome that.

M.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Apr 6, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Yes. You were misinformed.  The only time you would have to go through paramedic school again would be if you hired to work as a paramedic candidate for medic one in King County.  Washington state uses national registry as the requirement for licensure.  The rub is, you have to have a job to get licensed.   However, AMR in central Washington is _always_ looking. Do some time in Moses Lake or Ellensburg and then you can go where you want. (Excluding, of course, King County)
> 
> The other kink in this plan is that come June there will be another glut of freshly minted paramedics. So, you'll be competing against all of them for jobs as well.
> 
> Washington is a great place to work as a medic. If you can find a job. And your not being  able to fight fire is a major limiting factor.




Thanks for the good response, man. What does pay typically run in the areas that you're suggesting? Also, any suggestions on how to reduce the liability that my inability to be a firefighter is?

M.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 6, 2016)

Well, the problem is the majority of well paying paramedic jobs are all fire. Of course, there are exceptions. Medic One. Skagit County. Islands EMS. The problem is, no one ever leaves so there are seldom any open spots.  And places you think would pay well, like Mason County medic one, is really just a branch of Olympic and pays their paramedics 12 bucks an hour.

In all honesty, working as a private paramedic is pretty crummy, pay wise.You'll find it'll only pay anywhere from 10 to 15 bucks an hour. Certainly not enough to really live on, Especially if you live in the Seattle metro.

ALS in Yakima used to pay 10 bucks an hour to new medics, I would assume that all of the other services in the area are right in that range.  Living in central Washington is not super expensive, it's just kind of a cultural wasteland.

If you want to work as a single role paramedic, and make decent money, not as a firefighter… You may want to reconsider living on the West Coast.  That certainly not to put a damper on your plans, just kind of a spoonful of reality.  

However, there are plenty of people who work as paramedics in Washington, Oregon and Northern California, not working for a fire agency, and love it. They're just not getting rich. If location is more important than the money, then maybe it'll work for you. 

Also, I don't know how severe your asthma is or if it's well-controlled, but I don't know if that's an automatic disqualifier for fire service. And if it keeps you from fire, I'd think it might jam you up with a civil service exam for a government/third service. That's a question for your doc.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 6, 2016)

<---- Asthmatic who has worked as single role Paramedic, Firefighter/Medic, Flight medic and deployed all over the world...

Just saying, it is not an automatic dis-qualifier.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Apr 7, 2016)

DEmedic said:


> Well, the problem is the majority of well paying paramedic jobs are all fire. Of course, there are exceptions. Medic One. Skagit County. Islands EMS. The problem is, no one ever leaves so there are seldom any open spots.  And places you think would pay well, like Mason County medic one, is really just a branch of Olympic and pays their paramedics 12 bucks an hour.
> 
> In all honesty, working as a private paramedic is pretty crummy, pay wise.You'll find it'll only pay anywhere from 10 to 15 bucks an hour. Certainly not enough to really live on, Especially if you live in the Seattle metro.
> 
> ...



Thanks, bud. I appreciate the dose of reality. I'll start investigating some of these places a bit more. I didn't realize pay was that low out there. I thought I was currently working for a low pay service in a state known for the nation's lowest wages in most every thing, and I'm surprised Washington is the same. Lots to think about here.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Apr 7, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> <---- Asthmatic who has worked as single role Paramedic, Firefighter/Medic, Flight medic and deployed all over the world...
> 
> Just saying, it is not an automatic dis-qualifier.



I've always been told it's an automatic disqualification. I only use a rescue inhaler once in athe great while, and keep myself in pretty good shape with running, cycling, and working out. As an asthmatic, did you have to jump through any extra hoops to prove you're worthy of being a firefighter?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 7, 2016)

I had some asthma as a kid, still have a albuterol inhaler that I maybe use once a year... I think it all depends on how well you perform when your spirometry is measured.


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 7, 2016)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> I've always been told it's an automatic disqualification. I only use a rescue inhaler once in athe great while, and keep myself in pretty good shape with running, cycling, and working out. As an asthmatic, did you have to jump through any extra hoops to prove you're worthy of being a firefighter?



No extra hoops, had to pass the same tests everyone else did. It can disqualify you from some large municipal departments where there is fierce competition (think FDNY, Chicago, etc) however, I have worked for 3 different fire departments and it was never an issue. I have also done the fire academy twice! (Once in my home state and forced to repeat when I moved due to no reciprocity).

I am a daily user of three medications to stay controlled and sometimes have to hit the neb during certain seasons (Spring) or certain situations. Overall, it has never impacted my duty to perform and never been brought up as an issue. Surprisingly, many people on the department had varying degrees of asthma. 

If you are an occasional rescue inhaler user and thats it, you are already light years ahead of me!  

Some may disagree and my next comment all depends on type of department you join and role, etc....however I am unsure I would even disclose it being that it is that benign. Just saying, I applaud honesty, but you sound VERY mild and not worthy of mentioning.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (May 10, 2016)

tres said:


> Keep an eye out on the job board. Albany fire and Marion County fire district 2 recently had postings for Sigler role paramedics. I know for the Albany position it was only funded for a one year trial and then they were going to decide to keep it or not.



Hi Tres, I'm revisiting this thread to ask you a follow-up question regarding the companies you mentioned in your post. Do you have any idea what the pay is for the services you mentioned here: "Private ems is not so bad if you work for amr, falck, or the metro west family of companies (bay cities, medix, pacific west, they just took over roseburg too)"

I see some of them have openings, but of course there's no mention of pay. I've learned from previous comments to this thread that Oregon is atrocious for private and third-service EMS, but if I land in a place where I could get a second job or something, it might be worth a more serious consideration.

Thanks again.

P.S., Oh! Holy crap the reciprocity application fee for Oregon is expensive! $300! Whaaaat?


----------



## Parameduck (May 11, 2016)

If you go on indeed.com some of the places post their salary range. Metro starts around 40k. After a year you're at 48k. I don't know what falck or amr pays but it's all competitive to that. It seems a lot of people try to get on with amr in the portland area so imagine they might pay a little more. Marion counties pay was less than 40k. Albany was starting at $18/hour.


----------



## Parameduck (May 11, 2016)

Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Hi Tres, I'm revisiting this thread to ask you a follow-up question regarding the companies you mentioned in your post. Do you have any idea what the pay is for the services you mentioned here: "Private ems is not so bad if you work for amr, falck, or the metro west family of companies (bay cities, medix, pacific west, they just took over roseburg too)"
> 
> I see some of them have openings, but of course there's no mention of pay. I've learned from previous comments to this thread that Oregon is atrocious for private and third-service EMS, but if I land in a place where I could get a second job or something, it might be worth a more serious consideration.
> 
> ...


  Keep in mind that oregon requires an associates of applied science degree or above or I think k 5 years expierience


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (May 11, 2016)

tres said:


> If you go on indeed.com some of the places post their salary range. Metro starts around 40k. After a year you're at 48k. I don't know what falck or amr pays but it's all competitive to that. It seems a lot of people try to get on with amr in the portland area so imagine they might pay a little more. Marion counties pay was less than 40k. Albany was starting at $18/hour.



Hey bud, thanks again for taking the time to reply, I appreciate it. As to your other comment about education/work experience. I'm a fresh medic (graduated in February of this year), and I don't plan on moving until I have a year's worth of experience and the money to move. As far as education: I have a master's degree. So, how competitive do you think I'd be with a year's worth of experience in a busy metro/rural area plus the graduate degree? Is there a part of the state that would see as a more attractive candidate than others given where I stand at the moment?

Cheers,
M.


----------



## Parameduck (May 13, 2016)

I think you'd have a great chance. Pdx area has some great private agencies to work for. The coast is an excellent spot to be a medic, probably some of the best in the state, with long transports, liberal protocols makes for great medics.  I'm also noticing more single role medic jobs at fire dept. However the last two offered paid less than I'm making now and are normally only funded for a year or 2 before they figure out what to do. 


If you're not opposed to fire, Tualatin valley fire and rescue is supposedly going to be hiring a ton again. They have done different things I the past like focus on hiring people with masters degrees. They are considered the top notch fire dept in the state. They are in Washington county, part of the pdx metro area. Their test is weighed heavily on the fire team test, which is offered through the national testing network which you could probably do in your state. 





Emergency Metaphysics said:


> Hey bud, thanks again for taking the time to reply, I appreciate it. As to your other comment about education/work experience. I'm a fresh medic (graduated in February of this year), and I don't plan on moving until I have a year's worth of experience and the money to move. As far as education: I have a master's degree. So, how competitive do you think I'd be with a year's worth of experience in a busy metro/rural area plus the graduate degree? Is there a part of the state that would see as a more attractive candidate than others given where I stand at the moment?
> 
> Cheers,
> M.


----------

